# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs 3D >  [OpenSceneGraph] Ombres et recepteurs

## DhFallen

Bonjour,

Je suis amen  dvelopper un moteur d'ombre pour de larges scnes 3D. Pour cela, j'utilise la lib osgShadow et plus particulirement la technique propose shadowmap. 

Avec celle ci, j'arrive facilement  dsigner qui dans ma scene est caster/non caster d'ombres, mais je n'arrive pas  dsigner les receiver/non receivers.

Cela me pose de gros problmes, car je souhaiterais avoir des objets casters+non receivers, qui ne s'ombrent pas eux mmes, ce qui est mon cas pour l'instant (et ce qui est accessoirement trs moche...)

Voila ... existe t'il une astuce pour permettre  un objet de seulement mettre une/plusieurs ombres ?

----------


## Ange_blond

Hello

Je n'ai jamais fait quoi que ce soit avec les ombres, cependant, je crois savoir que les ombres de base sont faites en ajoutant en parent de ton scene graph un node d'osg Shadow...
Peut etre peut tu le parametrer diffrement, ... ou peut etre peux tu les multiplier et en ajouter au niveau des elements que tu veux rendre diffrement, en les parametrant autrement...

Dans ce genre de question prcise, je te conseille la mailing list d'osg... tous les pro l'utilisent.

----------

